# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Электропроигрыватель   ЭПУ 0-ЭПУ-82СК

## Vitalii

*Pērku: Электропроигрыватель - ЭПУ

0-ЭПУ-82СК, * 

http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/REMR_EF/rt001.htm

*ЭП-101С     *  *,*

http://www.radiopagajiba.lv/RRR/blocks/rtep101.htm

_da jebkādā stāvoklī, ejošs un neejošs - restaurācijai._

_Savu LP_Vinilripuli deldēju uz_ *JVC_QL-Y3F* _ar 0,5-0,7 gram'i slodze adatai._ _Tonarms darbojas ideāli, arī pie nojātām platēm._

----------


## AndrisZ

Man te laukos viens apbružāts, apskrāpēts mētājas. Kā donors varbūt der. Galviņu gan neatdošu. Ja vajag, paķeršu līdzi.

----------


## Vitalii

* Электропроигрыватель - ЭПУ
*
*1.* *0-ЭПУ-82СК* >> šamais vairāk kārojas, otrais modelis ar der - tikai šim tonarms tāds pašvakāks ( neizdevies, gluži kā Ārija-102C )

*2.* *ЭП-101С* *,
ja kas - padod ziņu uz 'e'-kasti.*

----------


## tornislv

> _ar 0,5-0,7 gram'i slodze adatai._


 Kas tev tā par galvu, kam doktors tik mazu svaru parakstījis? Es zem grama neesmu sastapis. Manuprāt, jālieto tomēr tik, cik ražotājs saka, jams savu adatu labāk zin par mums. Svars par mazu - kroplis lien laukā.

----------


## Isegrim

Tikai ideālas plates (bez ekscentricitātes un kūkumiem) un ideālu atskaņošanas apstākļu (absolūti nekādu vibrāciju vai atsevišķu grūdienu) gadījumā varētu samazināt "tracking force" zem ražotāja ieteiktā. Reāli, ar piespiedienu mazāk par gramu, adata vietām sāk zaudēt kontaktu ar celiņu (minētie kropļojumi) un atsevišķos gadījumos var pat tikt izmesta no tā. Pat Lielā Audiopirāta virtuvē lielākoties bija uzregulēti 2,5 grami. Vecām adatām dēļ "damping material" degradācijas nākas griezt mazāk, lai galva nesēstos "uz vēdera". Pietam vajadzīgie 15° adatai pret plati arī netiek nodrošināti.

----------


## Vitalii

> Kas tev tā par galvu, kam doktors tik mazu svaru parakstījis?


 _manuprāt: primārais elements vai nebūs tonarma konstrukcija! 
_( _specifikācijā no ražotāja JVC_QL-Y3F tonarma mehanisms nodrošina un darbojas no ''0-2,5''gr._)

_- galvas parametri šeit:  http://www.vinylengine.com/library/jvc/mc-l10.shtml_
_
piebilde - atskaņošanas processā Tonarma strēles stāvoklis pret LP_Vinilripuļa darba virsmu ir paralēlā stāvoklī, tiek izslēgts negatīvs vai pozitīvais leņķiskais lielums.
__
Šamais tonarms atļauj regulēt strēles augstumu_ ( _piepacelt vai palaižot zemāk_ )_ attiecībā pret griežgaldiņa met.diska darba virsmu - līdz ar šo 'tonarma fīču' droši varu eksperimentēt ar dažādiem atskaņošanas katridžiem, eksperimentēt ar gumijotajām šaibām_demferiem.

Atskaņošanas galva ar adatu jau ņodrošina tos atskaņošanas parametrus pie 0,5 gr.
  >> blēņojos ar MC_ [* JVC* ]_,  Audio_Tecnica, Shure - katridžiem...un veselu kaudzi 'MM' - viss notiekas.
pat USSR MM galva KORVET-008 pie 0,7gr. līdz-1gr. darbojas lieliski un nodrošina parametrus pēc Vinilripuļa TEST_diska.

Vinilripuļus ar mešsanu - kam vēderiņš uzmeties pārrakstu bantē un dodu spēlēties mazajam censonim.

_

----------


## tornislv

Nē, ražotāja noteikto piespiešanas svaru nekādi tonarms neietekmē. Ražotājs svaru rekomendē pēc adatas piekares materiāla elastības, adatas formas un adatas diametra, ne tonarma konstrukcijas. Tonarma konstrukcija , saprotams, ietekmē kopējo labskaņu, bet underweight , kaut "uz ausi" dažreiz pat izklausās labāk (adatas piekare mazāk slogota, augšas līdz ar to precīzākas un bass izteiktāks, jo gājienu lielāku var dabūt), tiek no profesionāļiem nerekomendēts, kaut vai tās pašas nesimetriskās tracking forces dēļ, kas iestājas pie tik maza svara. Saprotams, ja galvai ir ražotājs teicis - 1.5 - 2.5 grami, tad jaunai platei ar vieglu tonarmu , protams, es liktu 1.5. Bet nu ne mazāk.

PS Saregulēt tonarmu horizontāli un galvas leņķus pēc protraktora jau nu goda lieta būtu jebkuram vinila mīlētājam.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Toties _rokas_ parametri ietekmē _trackinga_ precizitāti un plates mūžu arīdzan. Labs statiskais un dinamiskais balansējums, optimāls _antiskeitings_, maza inerces masa - svarīgas īpašības. Īsti _hifilītiķi_ kreņķējās pat par spēkiem, ko rada no rokas izejošo vadu vērpe.

----------


## Vitalii

> _Toties_ _rokas_ _parametri_ _ietekmē_ _trackinga precizitāti un plates mūžu arīdzan_. _Labs statiskais un dinamiskais balansējums, optimāls antiskeitings, maza inerces masa - svarīgas īpašības. Īsti hifilītiķi kreņķējās pat par spēkiem, ko rada no rokas izejošo vadu vērpe_.


 _ Labi pateikts!!!

mazs eksperiments: pamēģinam pie vinilgaldiņa pablēņoties_ ( _vinila cienītājiem_ ) _iestādot:
_[_0' gr., 0,5_] _gr.=> kritiskā massa, 
1 gr., 1,5 gr., 2,0 gr. 2,5gr. un ja atļauj adatas piekare - 3,0 gr.

..._[_0' gr., 0,5 gr_]_, nepieciešams elektroniskais gramometrs !!!

turpinam eksperimentēt - pie 3,0 gr._ _piespiedējspēka -_ ( _ieslēdzam saudzējošo režīmu: mitrinam Vinilripuli ar mitrinošo škidrumu...ir dab;ujams gatavs vai destilēts ūdebs + izopropilspirtiks = proporcijas kā patīk._)

_Un jautājums - vai izdosies saklausīt kādas izmaiņas atskaņojamajā audio_trekā.
p.s. - pieļauju domu - un gadijumu pie 0,5 gr. adata lēkās pāri celiņiem vai pat griezīs vienu un to pašu celiņu...pa '0' gr. viapār nerunāšu.
Un nesakiet ka tonarmam_ (_ rokai, strēlei - tonarma sistēmai kopumā nav nozīmes_ )

----------


## Vitalii

_  šur un tur ... labs verķis tirgojas ieks ss.lv

http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...rs/bcnxdj.html

cena: vairāk kā laba...labā nozīmē !!!

http://www.fonolab.com/obchod.html?product=358
neliels apraksts par minēto tonarmu. 'var uzsākt no 0,25gr. adatas piepiedējspēks_

----------


## Isegrim

Nu, tie *0,25* ir tikai regulēšanas diapzona apakšējā robeža. Es savai vecajai SME 3009 varu arī 'nulli' iestādīt - roka ar _da jebkuru_ galvu liegi vējā šūposies. Kas no tā?

----------


## Vitalii

> _...vecajai SME 3009 varu arī 'nulli' iestādīt - roka ar da jebkuru galvu liegi vējā šūposies. Kas no tā?_


  ::  _= Secinājums: nu dikti laps tas tonarms, par to es nešaubos - vari paķert zemo startu !!!
http://classicaudio.ru/forum/topic/9...uimov-prodano/
_

----------


## Vitalii

> *Pērku: Электропроигрыватель - ЭПУ
> 
> 0-ЭПУ-82СК,    *


 _viens donoriņš jau atrasts - nez vai izdosies reaminēt...tonarma gultnīši kirdik. ( zinu ka ir - no REMR laikiem pāris iepakojumi ar šiem: made in Japan_ )
_...vēl viens derētu, vimaz no diviem VIENU savākt!!!_

----------


## tornislv

Kā izpaužas gultņu kirdiks? Uz kardāna kāds ķieģeli uzmetis?

----------


## Didzis

Izskatās, ka tur mitrums ticis gultņos Man arī kautkur vajadzētu būt tiem gultnīšiem un pat visam tonarmam. Sen gan neesmu redzējis savās kastēs ::  Es jau neko, man REMR bija prakse un ko nu varēju iznest, to arī ņēmu ::

----------


## tornislv

Man te uz jums klausoties teju pašam sagribējās šito brīnumu pamocīt. Sen tas bija...  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tajā peļu & žurku slazdu rūpnīcā netiku strādājis, lodīšgultņus pirku no noliktavas pārzines. Tolaik bija aktuāli spoļu magnetofoniem skrituļus dreijāt. Tā vēl stāv plauktā no tiem laikiem - konservācijas smērē, cilindrīšos. Šķiet, ārējais diametrs 7 mm.

----------


## Vitalii

> _Tajā peļu & žurku slazdu rūpnīcā netiku strādājis...lodīšgultņus pirku no noliktavas pārzines.
>  >> stāv plauktā no tiem laikiem - konservācijas smērē, cilindrīšos. 
> Šķiet, ārējais diametrs 7 mm._


 _peļu & žurku slazdu rūpnīca_ = *'REMR'* ... _Rūpnīcai nebija ne vainas - visu lielo Padomijas bloku apgādāja ar ЭПУ-iekārtām ( lētām un ar dārgākām - kā 0-ЭПУ82CK )_
_pat_ _Igauņi savai ESTONIA_009 kompleksam izmantoja tieši šo 0_*-ЭПУ82CK* _griežgaldiņu._ 

_0_*-ЭПУ82CK* _-__ izpētiju smalkāk__: un šis produkts man iepatikās.
..jāpiestrādā drusciņ un sanāks neslikts Griežgaldiņš_.
_protams_ _demferi_ _jāpamaina: gumijas šaiba un pamatu pamatos demfer amortizatori...jāpapēta kā tonarms uzvedas_.
_ - visai perspektīvi izskatās šie modeļi no : REMR + RRR_ _= Radiotehnika_001 un Victoria_003_ _priekš modernizācijas_
 ::  - _ja kas, piesakos uz gultnīšiem...ja būs pareizie (7.0mm.)_ _jo reaminējamajam tonarmam gultnīšus korozija apskādējusi un visai nopietni_.
_Vieglāki būs iepirkt nekā savējos atrast._

----------


## Isegrim

Jā, varu tev uzdāvināt kādus. _Splošnoj import!_ Es gan tos sagādāju laikā, kad aktuāls bija 1EPU-73, pirmā "Viktorija" tātad.

----------


## Vitalii

> Jā, varu tev uzdāvināt kādus.
> ...kad aktuāls bija 1EPU-73, pirmā "Viktorija" tātad.


 _...kad Victoria_001 bij aktuāls...__IЭПУ-73С-II_ (_ vienu pieturu Didzim un vienu sev piepaturēšu...kollekcijai._) 
 ::  _- ja protams izdosies realizēt ieceri - gan jau atrādīšu_ _IЭПУ-73С-II un 0__ЭПУ-82СK-I_ (_ ietērpsim jaunos draiveros_)

----------


## Melvins

:: 
Pirmajam donoram uz aci korpuss izskatās labi saglabājies... pārējais gan viss rūsā. Jāmeklē vēl.
(es apsveru domu savējam uzlikt citu, neoriģinālo adatu. tiesa gan, tad vairs nebūs oriģināls, diemžēl...).

----------


## Vitalii

> (es apsveru domu savējam uzlikt citu, neoriģinālo adatu. tiesa gan, tad vairs nebūs oriģināls, diemžēl...).


 _Gadijumā ja liksi citu galvu...droši vien nākies apiet orginājo LP_Vinillkorektoru_. _Skatīt pievienoto bildiņu:__01_

----------


## Isegrim

Kāpēc? RIAA līknes un 47 k slodze ir standartizētas. Jāpielasa vien kapacitātes, kas galvas spolītes šuntē. Bildē redzamais ir pats draņķīgākais variants, jo 553UD1 nejauki trokšņoja (cepās apmēram kā _vēršacs_ uz pannas). Es pirmsākumos biju to sametis ar militāristu _opīšiem_ (dzeltenajos korpusos). Tie kaut cik klusu uzvedās.

----------


## Vitalii

> Kāpēc? RIAA līknes un 47 k slodze ir standartizētas. Jāpielasa vien kapacitātes, kas galvas spolītes šuntē. Bildē redzamais ir pats draņķīgākais variants, jo 553UD1 nejauki trokšņoja


  ::  _Diemžēl ar šamo kompletēja Radiotehnika_001C griežgaldiņu._

----------


## Didzis

Bija jau vēl korektors uz K548YH1A. Tas nemaz tik traki netrpkšņoja. Protams, salīdzinot ar mūsdienu prasībām, arī nekas labs nebija. Ja runa par REMR produlciju, tad nu par to neko labu teikt gan nevar. Pareizi, peļu un žurku slazdu rūpnīca vien bija. Jā, ražoja tūkstošiem atskaņotāju, bet nu nevienu labu. Pats redzēju, kā regulētājs "centrēja" ar āmurīti disku 82 atskaņotājam, vai piepravīja tonarmus, kad nebija pareiza materiāla trubiaņas bijuša. Galvenais bija izpildīt plānu, bet par pārejo pofig.

----------


## Janis

Tāds   korektors bija daudzos tā laika aparātos, gan Melodijās, gan УКУ020. Par trokšņaino К553УД1 lakam  neko labāku padomijā nevarēja dabūt.

----------


## Isegrim

Nu tas tak 'pirmais kucēns' - *µA709* (1965. gads, _respect_ autoram - Bobam Vidlaram!) sovjetu kopija (pirmais nosaukums К1УТ531А). DIP14 korpusos tie parādījās vēlāk, kad sovjeti sāka dārgmetālus taupīt. Pie līnijas līmeņa (775mV) tos trokšņus varēja pieciest. Lēns gan bija, bet līdz 544 un 574 sērijām vēl bija tālu. 548 ar 'A' burtu marķēja mazāk šņācošos, priekš mazā signāla preampiem. Pamēģināju 538 militāristu sēriju (tie paši pa vienam opītim "dzeltenajā" korpusā) - gluži ciešami. Neko jau nevar gribēt no zema un vienpolāra barošanas sprieguma. Nopietnos preampus taisīja ar 30 V plecā, lai kārtīga 'bēniņu rūme' sanāk un pasīvo korekciju, ne tā kā šeit, kur korekcijas ķēde atpakaļsaitē.

----------


## Vitalii

> Jā, varu tev uzdāvināt kādus. _Splošnoj import!_ Es gan tos sagādāju laikā, kad aktuāls bija 1EPU-73, pirmā "Viktorija" tātad.


  ::  .... _paspēlējos ar veco_ _IЭПУ-73С-II_ _griežgaldiņu_, _profilakse daļēja_ _- pietrūkst gultnīšu priekš pilnas laimes!
nopirkšu - kam ir lieki..._(_ neizmantojas un diez vai izmantosies_ )_ vismaz 10 štuck. vai vairāk.
...varēšu tonarmam pilnu profilaksi veikt un protams parametrus_ (_ tonarmam uzmērīt_ ) _pie kuņģīšplates.
_

----------


## Dovjatinsh

nav vajadzības pēc RRR Melodija - 103B, vai Ārija EU5208 Stereo?
Vienkārši mājās mētājas, Āriju jau esmu paspējis izjaukt, var dabūt, bet nav toņarma.
Melodijai viss ok, tikai kautkas nav ar stiprekli, laikam beigti elektrolīti.
Plates spēlē OK!

----------


## Vitalii

> nav vajadzības pēc RRR Melodija - 103B, vai Ārija EU5208 Stereo...


  ::  >> _ar šiem griežgaldiņiem nespēlējos...žēl brivo laiku izniekot,
 ja nu vienīgi -_ _Ārija 102-стерео -_ (_ neejošā stāvokli - detaļām_)_ i to '' pirmie modeļi - 1986 gada brūvējuma.''
_ _un dažas bildes ticamībai:
 - vecā Ārija_ (_ 1 un 3 bilde_ )_ 
 - un jaunā Ārija - 2 bilde_ ( '_itkā uzlabots modelis'_ )_...kā bij reāli - lai paliek uz konstruktoru sirdsapziņas_,
_
no augstāki minētajiem modeļiem:
I-ЭПУ-73С, 
0-ЭПУ-82СК,
- vēl ir cerības_izredzes veiksmīgākam apgreidam...smagākas šaibas un neslikts tonarms._

----------


## Vitalii

> >> _ ja nu vienīgi -_ _Ārija 102-стерео -_ (_neejošā stāvokli - detaļām_)_ i to pirmie modeļi._
> _ - no augstāki minētajiem modeļiem:
> I-ЭПУ-73С, 
> 0-ЭПУ-82СК,
> - vēl ir cerības_izredzes veiksmīgākam apgreidam...smagākas šaibas un neslikts tonarms._


  ::  >> _ne viena pīkstiena par  augstākminētajiem produktiem no RRR ''Radiotehnika - REMZ'' nekādu cerību...
 IR veselīga interese par vienu detaļu no LP_Grižgaldiņa:
  - ''S'' veida tonarma daļa - ar vai bez šellītes, ar vai bez mehānisma haorizontālajam  stiprinājumam. 
  Esmu pieķēries RRR Radiotehnika -003 apgreidam un prasās šada veida trubiņa.
_

----------


## tornislv

varu izsniegt,  ir no Technics SL sērijas (1500 laikam), bet ar nolauztu pretsvara stiprināmo vietu.

----------


## Vitalii

> varu izsniegt, ir no Technics SL sērijas (1500 laikam), bet ar nolauztu pretsvara stiprināmo vietu.


 Izskatās ka derētu, atliek noskaidrot tonarma diametru un ''S'' veida štoka garumu līdz stiprinājuma vietai.
- noteikti šo apskatīšu.

no orginālā tonarma kontaktligzda ir nebēdā oksidējusies...nav sudraboti kontakti, tik vien kā noalvoti.

----------


## tornislv

savāc to hlamu un noskaidro  ::  man slinkums  ::  zvani!

----------


## Radionavigators

Rakos krājumos un izraku čupu ar griežaldiem,Visi CCCP made. Labākais Arktur 006 ar Unitras galdu.Ko spečuki saka par tādu? Ir vērts iegriezt?Cik atminos,pa reizei negribēja ieslēgties.

----------


## tornislv

006 ir ok, tikai hedšells gan kā ar cirvi tēsts. Un iebūvēto phono pre lietot var, bet nevajag  ::

----------


## Radionavigators

Kas preampam vainas?Paskatoties uz tiem papīra kondiķiem laikam jautājums lieks.Ir kāds pārbaudīts preamps kuru fiksi var uzcept?

Piešķīlu Arkturu,uzliku šaibu (Līvus)skan starp vidēji un pavisam sūdīgi

----------


## tornislv

Ar oriģinālo puspuvušo galvu? Nav brīnums. Mehānika nu tā, bet galvu gan es dzirdu  ::

----------


## Vitalii

::  _ jo dziļāk mežā, jo vairāk malkas...un viela pārdomām._
_ '' Radiotehnika_003''_ - _pētot barokli...veidojas jautājumi: kad palaiž konveieru ar pirmo produktu - Radiotehnika_''003''_ ( tiešām laps nu izskatās)
_ un tad vienkāršojam līdz nelabumam..._( piemērs )

_un sekojošs jautājiens radās, kur lai izrauj tās mazās aluminija plāksnītes...ko montēja platēs lai novadītu lieko siltumu no KT814,815 traņiem.
( zinu ka šamie bij UKU_020, RRR-UP_001 ), iespējams arī citos modeļos._

----------


## Radionavigators

Kukučiem plāksnītes bija no vara vai misiņa.Pāksnītes var iegūt izjaucot citu ukuci vai no veciem PC

----------


## Radionavigators

> Ar oriģinālo puspuvušo galvu? Nav brīnums. Mehānika nu tā, bet galvu gan es dzirdu


 Galva tiešām sūc. Un vēl,izrādījās ka tie Līvi pabriesmīgi ieskrāpēti,Citi ripuči skan normāli.

----------


## Vitalii

::  _es naivais...protams - viss izjauktais jau metālos nodots, 
    būs vien kāds ''kukucis'' jāizvaro...kā gan citādi.
_ ::  _un ''Latgalītē'' sen nav bijuši uKu-či uz izjaukšanu, būs vien kā jāpēta datoru barokļu radiatoriņi.
_

----------


## Isegrim

Kapars, Vitālij, ir pulka efektīvāks par alumīniju (atpaliekot vien no sudraba). Nogriez kapara sloksnīti, izurb vienu caurumu un ar termopastu starpā skrūvē klāt. Lielākoties tranzistors (814/815/816/817 utml.) pats nes tādu dzesi, papildus stiprinājums platē nav nepieciešams. Ja tev jāpabaro tikai _phono preamps_ no +/- 15 V baroklīša tavā bildē, tad pietiek ar 'pliku' tranzistoru. Visādi mazi "radiatori" izlaužami no vecu monotoru, TV utml. platēm.

----------


## tornislv

Es TO-220 korpusus papildus dzesēju ar mazajiem Argusa radiatoriņiem, tos montējot vēkšpēdus un neskrūvējot pie pCB. Lai transistoram kājas nenorautu foliju no plates, uz kājām saveru termokembrikus, lai tā konstrukcija balstas uz kembrikiem, ne lodējumu.

----------


## Vitalii

> Kapars...ir pulka efektīvāks par alumīniju (atpaliekot vien no sudraba). 
> -  Lielākoties tranzistors (814/815/816/817 utml.) pats nes tādu dzesi, papildus stiprinājums platē nav nepieciešams. Ja jāpabaro tikai _phono preamps_ no +/- 15 V baroklīša tavā bildē, tad pietiek ar 'pliku' tranzistoru. Visādi mazi "radiatori" izlaužami no vecu monotoru, TV utml. platēm.


 _- domu izpratu, kautko jau atlasiju no ''Latgalītes'' aluminija krājumiem priekš nestandarta dzeses.
IR sekojoša doma: izmantot preampu no:  Akkords_001 ( I-ЭПУ-73С ) griežgaldiņa, protams П28 trani laukā, tā vietā analogu ar maziem trokšņiem.

Vai preamps no RRR_UP-001 uz atsevišķas platītes, vai pred no Estonia_010 preampa._

----------


## Isegrim

Atstāj to П28 kā stāv! Tolaik tas bija teju vienīgais širpotreba tranzistors ar normētiem trokšņiem. Jūtamu ieguvumu no modernāka tranzistora nejutīsi. Šis arhaiskais preamps (senajos laikos vienu salodēju pats, pat plati zīmēju ar roku) skanēja labāk par vēlāko štruntu ar 553UD1A un korekciju atpakaļsaitē.

----------


## Vitalii

> Atstāj to П28 kā stāv! Tolaik tas bija teju vienīgais širpotreba tranzistors ar normētiem trokšņiem. 
> - Šis arhaiskais preamps skanēja labāk par vēlāko štruntu ar 553UD1A un korekciju atpakaļsaitē.


  ::  _liekas...pavisam vēl nesen, tagad jau tālajos 80-gados bija starta koplekts: Akords-001 ar Simfonija-003 akustikām...tad likās laimei naf gala.
kad būšu nedaudz brīvāks, ietestēšu šo preampu...salīdzināšu ar RRR_UP-001 un estonia-010 preampiņiem.
Ir saimniecībā šamie darba galdiņi.









 Šis arhaiskais preamps skanēja labāk par vēlāko štruntu ar 553UD1A un korekciju atpakaļsaitē.


 manuprāt..._( _nav pa rokai elektriskās šēmiņas_ )_, skaņas ceļā nemaniju eletrolītiņus - iztika bez šiem elementiem.

_

----------


## ivog

Nesaprotu - kur problēmas salodēt mūdienīgu preampu no mūsdienu detaļām?

----------


## Vitalii

> Nesaprotu - kur problēmas salodēt mūdienīgu preampu no mūsdienu detaļām?


 _  nju neprasās man mūsdienīgs preamps...no mūsdienīgām detaļām_ ( _šo inovāciju neapspriedīsim_ ) _vai citā sadaļā._

----------


## JDat

Varbūt nedaudz offtopic, bet kā ar кт3102к tranzistoriem? Tur bija tāds triks: saslēdzam 2 tranzistorus paralēli un trolsnis samazinās par 3 dB, saslēdzam 4 tranzistorus un troksnis samazinās par 6 dB, saslēdzam 16 tranzistorus un troksnis samazinās par 9 dB. Utt. Saslēdzot кт3102к nekas nemainās. Tokšņi zemi jau no dzimšanas. Kāpēc? Iespējamais iemesls: uz kristāla jau ir vesela kaudze ar tādiem tranzistoriem, kuri jau saslēgti paralēli. Kāpēc musdienās nelieto? Nevar palaist konveijerura ražošanu ar кт3102к. Toties advancētiem elektroniķiem priekš personīgās lietošanas pietiktu vēl dažiem gadu desmitiem ar nelielu кт3102к maisiņu. Protams, tas nav PNP un nav germānijs, bet tomēr. Ja vingrot tad vingrot kārtīgi.

Tā man stāstīja viens paziņa, kuram audio shēmas ir ikdienas rutīna.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Protams, tas nav PNP


 Slēdz paralēli 3107. Kur problēma? Efekts jau no tā nemainās.

----------


## Vitalii

> varu izsniegt,  ir no Technics SL sērijas (1500 laikam), bet ar nolauztu pretsvara stiprināmo vietu.


  ::  _būšu Uldim parādnieks,_
_samēriju abus štokus - praktiski vienādi, ja neskaita trubiņas diametru._ (_ būs jauns štoka turētājs jabūvē_ )
_un vēl kas...savajadzējās gumijas pankūka >> der no Ārija-102 vai kāda buržuju LP_Griežgaldiņa._

----------


## Vitalii

Pēc ilgāka laika atkal apciemo šo saitu un ir specifisks jautājums par  griežgaldiņa "0-ЭПУ-82СК " detaļu ( štoks, uz kā ass centrējas  ksilumīnija disks)
Štoka pamatne ir laika gaitā degradējusies un stoka pamatne atlūza no skrūves stiprinājuma vietas.

Jautājums: Vai kādam nemētājas šāda veida štocks: der gan no I-ЭПУ-73С un jau augstāk minētais 0-ЭПУ-82СК griežgaldiņa.
Nopirkšu vai barters: Ja ir kas piedāvājams, izskatīšu visus piedāvājumus.
Der arī grausts ar veselu un neaprūsējušu štocku.

Jau iepriekš saku paldies

----------


## spoks

Var jau ar epokšiem pielīmēt uz palikšanu.Tāds risinajuma  variants man bija atnests uz remontu.Mehāniku džeki paši sataisīja,bet elektriskā tiem tumša bilde.

----------


## Vitalii

:: ..sliktākajā variantā, jāmeklē drej_Meistars.
Maz tagad tādu palikušies - vecā kaluma vīri.
Tagad ar CNS pariktēm draudzējas.

----------


## Didzis

Teorētiski kautkur vajadzētu būt kastītei ar astoņdesmitotrā  motoru un kautkādiem citiem pričendaļiem no šī atskaņotāja. Pēdejos divdesmit gadus gan nav tie lūžņi acīs iekrituši. Nav jau arī meklēti. Būtu iemesls sakārtot pagrabaukšu un varbūt atrodas. Vārdu sakot, neko nesolu, bet, ja atradīsies, tad došu ziņu.

----------


## Vitalii

Sveiks Didzis, 
ja kas atrodas - būšu priecīgs saņemt kādu labu ziņu pa ļiberiņiem no šiem griežgaldiņiem.
Jāsaved kārtībā...lai stāv kā ejoša manta.
Tāpat jau nāksies daļu no mantas iztirgot vai vienkārši izdalīt - kam vajadzēs un būs interese.

Ja kas , nomet ziņu privāti - labāk sms uz mobīlo.

----------

